# when are elderberries ready and how can I tell?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

what are the signs that it is time to pick elderberries?

my first time and I'm just not sure. any good advice would be appreciated. 

thanks!


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

These are not quite ripe:










These look very ripe: 










If you taste them, they should not taste sour. They won't taste *sweet* because elderberries aren't really sweet, but they will taste juicy, and not unpleasant.

Of course, if you're making jam/jelly and not using added pectin, you won't want them overripe or it won't set. Personally, I always add pectin to my elderberry jam (I make it seedless, but it's not technically jelly because it is opaque) because I haven't had good luck getting it to set perfectly without pectin.

Good luck!


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I've never had any trouble with elderberry jam not setting, and I've never used commercial pectin in my life. I use only fully ripe berries, because the more immature they are, the more toxic they are, and the toxin does not 'cook out'. 

Occasionally, on a bunch of berries, there's be a few partially ripe, or even green. I take the trouble to discard these because of this toxicity.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sure it's just me. My very first batch of elderberry jam turned into elderberry caramel because it never *looked* like it jelled to me and obviously I missed the gelling point. So the next batch I apparently erred on the side of too little gelling and ended up with elderberry syrup. This was my entire stash of elderberries for one season so since then I've always been hesitant to try it again sans pectin. But even with pectin I don't seem to be a jam/jelly expert...I've had too tough elderberry jam with pectin, and also not set enough. I've finally amended one recipe that works for me so I stick to it and stopped experimenting! I'd love to be confident to make jelly/jam w/o pectin but I'm just not there yet...!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

All elderberry varieties and hybrid crosses are ripe in Wisconsin right now. On Thursday, helped a friend pick about 15 gallons. Another friend today reports picking 92 pounds over the weekend. 

Those pictured above are what most are familiar with. There are also many in our area with green stems. They are equally ripe and we found both growing in the same fence row cluster along with wild grapes.

Martin


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

just back from my first forage off the farm (on farm total yield - 1/4 lb.) Two paper grocery bags groaning with ripe elderberries and a few wild grapes, all found within 3 minutes of the farm. More left out there for picking but not going to harvest more till these are off the umbrels and in the fridge or freezer. 

thanks for the help!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The time to harvest them around here is~~~~just before the birds get them.


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

Just remember to only use ripe elderberries. They are toxic until they are ripe and will make you sick.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Around here we wait until a few good frosts...that seems to finish ripening them and making them sweeter too.


----------



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

Made elderberry jelly , elderberry juice for colds and flu , working on my first elderberry tincture and made an apple elderberry pie last night . I love elderberries !!


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Ann Mary said:


> Around here we wait until a few good frosts...that seems to finish ripening them and making them sweeter too.


Amazing how different climates affect the same plant differently. If we waited for a frost, they'd be long gone here. As it is, we still have yet to have a frost but any remaining elderberries were picked clean by the birds weeks ago. I put up about 25 jars of elderberry jam and am hoping I have enough friends to eat it all!


----------



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

I have 3 quart jars of elderberry tincture brewing in my furnace room.
This is my first time to try it (with vodka). I made jam last year.
I had been putting off picking them, but then I heard the roadside mower coming up the road (county gravel road), so I knew it was "now or never", so I ran out there and picked them real quick. 
Nothing like waiting till the last minute! Seems like they only grow in fence rows along the road around here, and if you wait too long the mowers will cut them all off!
How do you make elderberry syrup without alcohol? I'm afraid this stuff will taste really bad, tho I've heard it's great for colds and flu.


----------



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

I make elderberry juice . I use the juice from the elderberries and add sugar to taste . Waterbath can the jars . Many people use honey - I don't care for honey .


----------

